# King.com IPO



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The games company that owns the number 1 internet and mobile game.........Candy Crush...........is going public.

Anyone going to be buying it?

http://www.insidemobileapps.com/2013/09/30/report-candy-crush-saga-developer-king-files-for-ipo/


----------



## Feruk (Aug 15, 2012)

Can't wait... to short.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

That game is ridiculously addictive, but I've tried a few of their others and wasn't into them. I've also never paid them a dime. I would not buy the stock.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I buy all internet IPO but I will buy 25% on IPO day then save the rest for trades like I did with GRPN.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

People often misunderstand the IPO process. It's one thing to "get in on" the IPO, that is, get the share through special arrangement with your broker at the IPO price.

It's a totally different thing to start buying them on the open market when trading starts.

What often happens in IPOs is that insiders & institutions get in at the IPO price, and then the moment public trading starts, they start dumping shares. The general perception in the investment banking world is that those with IPO shares are dumping them to the idiots on the first day of trading for instant profit. This is why you see all the news coverage and hype about start of trading... they need to drum up lots of public interest to buy the shares.

My advice... don't be one of those idiots. If you're interested in an IPO, wait at least a few months after trading starts so that the investment banks and insiders have already dumped their shares.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

But to answer the original question, no I won't be buying it.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

james4beach said:


> What often happens in IPOs is that insiders & institutions get in at the IPO price, and then the moment public trading starts, they start dumping shares.


There is a lock-in period for all insiders.
Not sure about the investment banks involved in the deal, but usually for a new IPO, insiders hold a lot of the shares.
They are not allowed to dump as soon as it begins trading.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Investment banks have supply of shares immediately available to sell. This is a risky investment for them as those shares are on their books and they want to sell them ASAP. The greater the frothy excitement, the better the chance the banks can dump their shares at a good price.

Insiders... ok maybe not. But the banks certainly are selling right out of the gate, otherwise who else would be selling? Every transaction needs a buyer and seller.

By the way the IBs are a form of insiders themselves, since they have specialized knowledge. The overall point is that people who know a lot more about the company than you & me are going to be dumping shares as soon as trading hits the public market


----------

